# Looking for a Singer!



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I know this is a guitar forum, but if anyone knows a singer, or can sing themselves, let me know. Ability to play guitar or keys is helpful, but not required.

We're a cover band currently working on our setlist to play out in Toronto. We have some connections that we can use to get ourselves gigs - we've already turned down a half-dozen gigs because we weren't ready yet.

We play classic rock, including Black Crowes, Stones, Neil Young, Pearl Jam, U2, Tom Petty, etc. etc.

We rehearse twice a week right now (Tues and Fri nights), and have a facility at a building that we are allowed to use as a jam space for free, so no worries about that.

let me know!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Bumping this up! Had a few replies, but most people who replied were a bit too pro for us. Yes we want to gig, yes we have potential gigs lined up, but no, we are _not_ going to be booking pro-$$$ gigs anytime soon. Most of what we've been offered are opening slots for other bands we know or benefit-type stuff.

Anyone who has a decent voice as has wanted to get into a band and gig, but thought they weren't good enough would be a good fit for us 

We're all very down-to-earth people. No egos, no posturing, none of us are deluded enough to think we're going to become stars or earn a fortune with this, we're just looking to have fun practicing and have some more fun gigging. If we make some money, great, but breaking even is fine with us too.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

If I was closer to the city I'd be interested. But commuting down there to gigs for 8 years kinda burned me out on that lol. Good luck! If I come across anyone, I'll pass on the word.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Lotsa interest between here and a CL posting (lots of...ummm..._interesting_ characters on the Toronto CL musicians page...I thought the FS was bad!) but still no singer! 

Bumpadoodles!

Also, open to suggestions of where to look other than CL/Kijiji?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's a coupla' sites you can try.
bandmix.ca and overhear.com
Good luck.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You might try out this site too. I've had good responses from a few people in there. You can also check out to see if there are singers who are looking for your type of gig/music. You will have to sign up though.

Musicians Wanted Classifieds - Musolist.com


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'll check both of them out!


----------

